# Views on Windows 8



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 22, 2012)

I have just set up Windows 8 RP over my old W7 set up on my main computer and am [strike]loving it[/strike] *EDIT: HATING IT.*, just wondered what you guys thought of the RP version if you have tried it?


----------



## spirit (Jul 23, 2012)

There has been a lot of threads discussing varying opinions of Windows 8 here. The general view here is "Windows 7 is better" IIRC.


----------



## cracker2 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have not tried 8 yet.Maybe once it's stable I will.I watched several vids showing 8.
I don't care for it.Seems like its designed for tablets,smart phones,& touch screens,not my taste.
If it uses less mem I may use it.If it uses more then 7 then ill keep 7


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Jul 23, 2012)

vistakid10 said:


> There has been a lot of threads discussing varying opinions of Windows 8 here. The general view here is "Windows 7 is better" IIRC.



This. I don't care for windows 8 one bit.


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 23, 2012)

You would think after ME and Vista they would have already fired anybody associated with them. Well obviously one of them are still there.


----------



## AlienMenace (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I did it. Downloaded Windows 8 RP and installed it in a duel boot with my Windows XP Pro x64. A lot of things I like and some I don't like. But I am learning. I am buying Windows 7 Professional in October for my new machine I am in the process of building.
One of the problems with me of course is trying to get out of a "App" or program without using the Task Manager to end the program.

How long will this copy last, before it craps out, does anyone know?


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 24, 2012)

Windows 8? I think useless it's on something without a touch screen. Metro is a horrible way to navigate on a desktop or laptop with a mouse/trackpad.

Metro on a tablet or phone works well, because the touch screen gives metro a real purpose.

So, I'll be sticking with W7 for my gaming needs. Otherwise, Linux suits me fine.


----------



## strollin (Jul 25, 2012)

AlienMenace said:


> ...  One of the problems with me of course is trying to get out of a "App" or program without using the Task Manager to end the program. ...


Metro apps work similarly to Android apps in that you don't exit them, you switch away from them and they remain in memory.  If the memory is needed, the OS decides which apps to remove to free up memory.

A lot of people use "Task Killer" type apps on Android but IMO they aren't needed, the OS does a good job of managing the memory.  Hopefully, Win 8 does too.


----------



## linkin (Jul 25, 2012)

strollin said:


> Metro apps work similarly to Android apps in that you don't exit them, you switch away from them and they remain in memory.  If the memory is needed, the OS decides which apps to remove to free up memory.
> 
> A lot of people use "Task Killer" type apps on Android but IMO they aren't needed, the OS does a good job of managing the memory.  Hopefully, Win 8 does too.



This is my problem with developers. Not just for OS, but for many things...

They all assume that you're too stupid to figure things out yourself.

This results in UI's/software/games that are both simplified and frustratingly annoying for power users.

I wish they would stop rewarding ignorance and reward learning...


----------



## AlienMenace (Jul 25, 2012)

How long will this copy last, before it craps out, does anyone know?


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 25, 2012)

AlienMenace said:


> Well, I did it. Downloaded Windows 8 RP and installed it in a duel boot with my Windows XP Pro x64. A lot of things I like and some I don't like. But I am learning. I am buying Windows 7 Professional in October for my new machine I am in the process of building.
> One of the problems with me of course is trying to get out of a "App" or program without using the Task Manager to end the program.
> 
> How long will this copy last, before it craps out, does anyone know?



you need to press alt f4 to close it, or press the start key on your keyboard to minimise it . Or press start-c or swipe from the right hand side or hover at the top left or bottom left of the screen and click the appearing tooltip.


----------



## spynoodle (Jul 25, 2012)

I am personally running Windows 8 Developer Preview 8102, since it is the last version to allow for a registry hack to re-enable the normal Windows 7 Start Menu. This way, I basically have Windows 7 with Windows 8 core enhancements.  Of course, this version expires in January of 2013. I am trying to find a way around that, but I probably cannot post about that here.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 25, 2012)

AlienMenace said:


> How long will this copy last, before it craps out, does anyone know?



It dies in January 2013, and costs only $39 to upgrade to the full version, as it will from 7. I find gaming on it easy to be honest. I am a computer geek, but I do love the...whats the word... like how easy and quick it is...

And before anyone says it cant work well with a mouse or trackpad, absorb this.

If you keep moving your mouse or trackpad in the direction you want to scroll in in the start menu, it scrolls automatically, like if you were to swipe on a touch screen.

App compatibility - 9/10
Speed - 10/10
Easyness to Adjust from other NT based system like 7 - 4/10
Easyness to update - 7/10
Easyness to learn how to use - 9/10
User Friendlyness - 10/10
Driver Compatibility from 7 -10/10

Pretty good I think. There is none of this application compatibility (not the ones build in but like 2D Design, Photoshop, Sims, etc) issues like you had from XP to Vista and 7.

It just suits me more for the easyness to open apps, read emails, socially network, et cetera.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 25, 2012)

CONVENIENCE.

That was the word I was looking for.


----------



## AlienMenace (Jul 25, 2012)

Well so far I have learned a lot about it so far, I found out how to close a app or program by grabbing the top and pulling it down to the bottom to close the program.  And I love the speed of it. Heck of  a lot difference than the Windows xp pro x64 that I am using. Still planning to get Windows 7 Pro soon and then get the upgrade for it for 40.00 dollars. I am in the process of putting a new pc together for the Windows 7. And I can access programs from Windows xp pro x64 partition without re-installing programs on the Windows 8 partition. They said you can upgrade from xp service pk 3. I don't think they had  x64 xp, in mind for the upgrade.
I have the revision build 8400 of Windows 8 RP.


----------



## NyxCharon (Jul 25, 2012)

linkin said:


> This is my problem with developers. Not just for OS, but for many things...
> 
> They all assume that you're too stupid to figure things out yourself.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to run linux


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 26, 2012)

dawidbrook said:


> Windows 8 is a very good operating system and it is a having a very good layout. It has given many new features and there is some problem with it which is due to its developer edition. It is having problem with only performance, there is no problem with any application or any new feature.



I dont have problems with performance, and I wouldn't call my DV6 uptodate?


----------



## DJHarrison (Jul 28, 2012)

Let's just say I'm looking forward to Windows 9 if it's anything better than 8... I will NOT be upgrading to 8 when it is finally released.


----------



## RPGROB (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm honestly sick and tired of Microsoft's butchering of the Windows OS. I don't know many people who make use of all the useless features Microsoft always packs into it. All I need an operating system for is to make sure when I double click Photoshop, it opens up, and when I double click a PC game, it plays. I seriously am considering switching to Mac, as it's easier for being a graphic designer anyway. Juggling the font files between both operating systems pisses me off, but I digress.


----------



## wolfeking (Jul 29, 2012)

No one ever takes advantage of all the features in any OS.  Windows is targeted at everyone on the face of the planet, so it is going to have an infinite mount of features that will not be necessary for most people. But it would be a bunch more better if they would go back to one version like in the 98 and ME days. I really don't see the point of having to pay $60+ to get bitlocker and language packs. They would still make billions if all features were sold for $100 a copy.  I would support them a lot more if they would even go to a lower price, like $39 like OSX.  

But to the OQ, I used it for a while a bit back before RC, and it was okay. Only had a few issues, and they were easily fixed. I personally won't use it, and all it will probably end up doing is driving a bunch of people over to Linux again, and locking 7 as the new XP. The one everyone uses with a new one out.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jul 29, 2012)

It has just screwed up my main laptop with all my school work on it.

$&@£.


----------



## DJHarrison (Aug 4, 2012)

About to try the Release Candidate and actually install it instead of running it in a VM. Hopefully this doesn't turn out too horribly...

Update:
Installed. Working fine, but still not completely won over. Better than it being in a VM though. It may take awhile before I'm used to Windows 8 is the problem...


----------



## Shane (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone else see this on the news, "Microsoft to drop 'Metro' name for Windows 8"

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19108952

I wonder what they will call it now. 

Don't like Windows 8 at all anyway.


----------



## ayan (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm reluctant about it. I think it's a experiment os, and it will pretty much suck. I am curious though how it will behave. Can you command the menu with the mouse? does it feel good? And how fluent does it run? Does it take up a lot of resources?


----------



## spirit (Aug 6, 2012)

Nevakonaza said:


> Anyone else see this on the news, "Microsoft to drop 'Metro' name for Windows 8"
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19108952
> 
> ...



Too bad they're only dropping the name, why can't they just drop the whole 'Metro' UI or at least add an option to easily disable it? 

Microsoft are going to learn the hard way with Windows 8.


----------



## spynoodle (Aug 6, 2012)

spirit said:


> Too bad they're only dropping the name, why can't they just drop the whole 'Metro' UI or at least *add an option to easily disable it?*
> 
> Microsoft are going to learn the hard way with Windows 8.


^Exactly. It's not like they have to not include it at all, but they should at least allow people to choose. People already like Windows 7, so the general population would be happy enough with a non-metro Windows 8.


----------



## spirit (Aug 6, 2012)

spynoodle said:


> ^Exactly. It's not like they have to not include it at all, but they should at least allow people to choose. People already like Windows 7, so the general population would be happy enough with a non-metro Windows 8.



Well the general thoughts towards Windows 8 is "Windows 7 is better". People don't like the the Metro UI and the lack of a Start button, I for one do not like the lack of the Start button, I use that button so much! To get to files/folders, to open programs, to reboot the computer, to shut the computer down. Without I'm stuck and everything takes so much longer.

Windows 8 is a step backwards in my opinion. Windows 7 will continue to sell for a long while yet I think.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 7, 2012)

I guess the only thing I do not understand is why M$ would use a UI so close to there mobile OS in appereance that is having a hard time selling due to poor design.

I expect more people to switch to OSX, iOS, Linux and Android for there daily computer needs.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Aug 7, 2012)

spynoodle said:


> ^Exactly. It's not like they have to not include it at all, but they should at least allow people to choose. People already like Windows 7, so the general population would be happy enough with a non-metro Windows 8.



Plus the fact you have to sign out of Windows Live and your machine to get to the log on screen again before you can shut down!


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 7, 2012)

They should give you the option of Metro or the standard desktop on install or atleast give the option in the Control Panel.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Aug 7, 2012)

StrangleHold said:


> They should give you the option of Metro or the standard desktop on install or atleast give the option in the Control Panel.



Or still continue support for Windows 7 as if it was a current OS!


----------



## spirit (Aug 7, 2012)

EclipticShell said:


> Or still continue support for Windows 7 as if it was a current OS!



They will continue support for Windows 7 once 8 has been released. Support and updates and suchlike for 7 will continue for quite a long while after 8 has been released.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 7, 2012)

13/1/2015 or 14/1/2020 depending on which you believe. http://support.microsoft.com/lifecycle/search/default.aspx?alpha=Windows+7


----------



## spirit (Aug 7, 2012)

Seems like mainstream support ends for all of them in 2015 and extended support in 2020. Goodness only knows what Microsoft will have come out with by 2020, hopefully something better than Windows 8.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 7, 2012)

hopefully they will be out of the operating system game by 2020.


----------



## DMGrier (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a good feeling that in the future M$ will release  a non metro version, I just don't see good adoption to metro.


----------



## dunning3075 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok so since I got windows 8 My graphics are all messed up i have an hd 4350 and every game I play now has stuf not rendering. It wasnt this way before on win7. I did a full install because my win 7 wasnt legit. Anyone got any advice on what I can try? I went to control pannel and tried to update the drivers from there but it dosent seem to help.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

so far only DX11 cards are carrying windows 8 drivers.  You can either try a windows 7 driver, or just stick with no games.


----------



## dunning3075 (Aug 8, 2012)

Yea I think i am just going to downlaod a trail of win 7 and buy it in a month


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> so far only DX11 cards are carrying windows 8 drivers.  You can either try a windows 7 driver, or just stick with no games.



If that's true then that's going to make a lot of people unhappy. There are still a lot of people who use DX9 and DX10 cards who may not be into gaming but still want the latest OS. I hope by the time Windows 8 gets released there will be drivers for the older cards.

Looks to me like Windows 8 is seriously going to be an abysmal flop.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

upon looking, it seems that is only AMD.  Nvidias 302.82 driver runs 8 on all units released since the 8000 series. But still, AMD needs to get their arse in gear.


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> upon looking, it seems that is only AMD.  Nvidias 302.82 driver runs 8 on all units released since the 8000 series. But still, AMD needs to get their arse in gear.



Yeah... maybe it's just for now, I'm sure they'll get drivers for the older cards out soon. Right now it seems like the Evergreen cards (HD 5xxx) are the oldest AMD cards which support Windows 8 - so that's only 3 generations of cards.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

yea. I hope they support older cards. If not, it will be vista all over again.


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> yea. I hope they support older cards. If not, it will be vista all over again.



Exactly, the whole Windows 8 is going to be "Vista II" - people are going to try it and hate it. The problem is people don't like change, especially when the changes are bad - the whole Metro UI is enough to put any desktop user off.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

I think metro is not going to be that big of an issue. Its a big world. If m$ don't let you choose to remove it, then there will be some lass or lad out there that will break it to force it to allow the change.


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I think metro is not going to be that big of an issue. Its a big world. If m$ don't let you choose to remove it, then there will be some lass or lad out there that will break it to force it to allow the change.



Yeah I suppose so, and somebody will somehow found a way to re-enable the start button.


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

That may be a little more difficult. But if you disable metro, then something need to take its place. :? this could become quite an issue.


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> That may be a little more difficult. But if you disable metro, then something need to take its place. :? this could become quite an issue.



Ahh yeah... well couldn't there just be a way of bypassing it - ie going straight to the desktop once Windows has booted - a bit like Windows has for... oh I don't know... the last 20 years or so?


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Aug 8, 2012)

spirit said:


> Exactly, the whole Windows 8 is going to be "Vista II" - people are going to try it and hate it. The problem is people don't like change, especially when the changes are bad - the whole Metro UI is enough to put any desktop user off.



Now you two moaned at me before when I moaned about vista


----------



## spirit (Aug 8, 2012)

Sometimes I do wonder if Microsoft ever read about people's opinions on Windows 8 on various online forums and on the internet? Because surely if they had then Windows 8 would actually be a much better OS? The general feeling towards Windows 8 on the internet seems to be "it's rubbish, I'm not going to buy it", well if that's the case then why don't Microsoft do something about it? They keep releasing various previews of it and they keep getting the same feedback!


----------



## wolfeking (Aug 8, 2012)

EclipticShell said:


> Now you two moaned at me before when I moaned about vista


I am not calling Vista bad if you READ! I was calling driver support the worst since ME.  It is a great OS, but when released the drivers did not work well at all. Windows 8 is shaping up to have the same dang issue.


----------



## Degren808 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello,

I do not know about Windows 8 but Windows 7 is all right. On mobiles Windows Phone 7 OS is also good but I did not have any opportunity to see how it behaves as a mobile OS. I have a Nokia Lumia 710 and really like it. I am even developing an own app for it. The app is a VoIP app and found a good guide with code snippets that provided lots of help. (if you are interested here it is: http://www.voip-sip-sdk.com/p_511-windows-phone-platform-voip.html). Later I will probably upgrade to mobile with WP8 OS, maybe to a Lumia 920.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not considering windows 8 a operating system. It's pointless. Stick with 7,xp, or Linux. I have enough dealing with ios on my iPod.


----------



## ShrunkThatGUY (Oct 19, 2012)

i really think that some of the new features are amazing, then others... complete crap.
I think i will deffs be sticking with win 7, win 8 seems like it was created for tablets, smartphones.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Jan 31, 2013)

At least Linux OS are getting more support for Windows Applications now. Like Steam and TF2 for Ubuntu...


----------



## Calin (Jan 31, 2013)

Windows 8 Rocks! It's the best OS I used!


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Feb 1, 2013)

CalinXP said:


> Windows 8 Rocks! It's the best OS I used!



What other OS have you used..?


----------



## spirit (Feb 1, 2013)

OK so now I've tried Windows 8 (the final release), I think I can put my views forward:

It's better than XP and possibly Vista in my opinion, but I still prefer 7. I just can't really get used to the Metro UI and the lack of aero annoys me. The lack of aero makes the OS look a bit ugly in my opinion.

I tried out several programs which restore the start menu & button - they all have their problems. :/ 

Overall the OS is decent but it has a few things which annoy me. I wish you could turn off all the tablet stuff, for example, when you mouse hover over the right side of the screen a menu comes up with a 'home' button and a 'back' button etc (a bit like what you get on tablets), and when you put a disc in your DVD drive it says 'tap to select what to do'. I don't like that. I also wish you could turn off the Metro UI.


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 1, 2013)

Windows 8 is bad, and Microsoft should feel bad. XP and 7 were on the right track. Then they got cheap and and combined their desktop OS with their tablet OS. You don't do that. 
The only thing I can say I like about it is the search feature in Start Screen.

I bought a laptop and it had Windows 8 for less than a day before I just wiped it for a Windows 7/Debian dual boot. I tried to like it, I really did.


----------



## Shane (Feb 1, 2013)

I knew the cheap upgrade option was up on the 31st,And thought should i buy it or not?

But i just did not see any need too,It doesn't really give you any huge benefits over windows 7,And (to me anyway)...its not so easy to navigate around...im sticking with Windows 7.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow I am the only one here who still uses Windows XP and will continue to use it for a LOOOOOOONG time.At least until 2020. year.

Anyway there is one thing I forgot to try on Windows 8 so maybe some of you did try it and can give me the answer so I do not need to lose time on it.

In Windows 7...when copying a lot of data from CD/DVD disks it takes a LOT longer than it did on Windows XP.It's a bug in Windows 7.
So...is that fixed in Windows 8 or not?


----------



## Troncoso (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't comment on optical disks, but I did notice that USB transfer rates were much faster in Windows 8.


----------



## AlienMenace (Feb 1, 2013)

AshleyScopes said:


> What other OS have you used..?


I have Windows 8 on my system, and I like it very much. I was coming from Windows XP Pro x64. Which was a pretty good OS also, despite some driver problems early on. Due to fact that is was the first x64 bit OS. And the hardware and software companies wasn't geared up for it, till Vista showed up. Then they started to make the x64 bit drivers and some software for it. I have been around a OS's for a long time. From the DOS days to Windows 3.0. I also have had Windows 95, ME, 2000, XP Pro x86 and mentioned XP Pro x64 was the last one I ran, before getting Windows 8 Pro x64. I also beta tested for both Windows 7 Pro and the (Release Preview) of Windows 8 Pro. 

I also tried out Linix in the past also, boy talk about a learning curve for me. I had learned (UNIX) in the past, far different.

So, coming from (Windows XP Pro x64) and after running the (RP) version of 8. I decided to go with 8 instead of 7. And for the (Start) button, I am running Start 8 from Stardock. I didn't find the (Classic Shell) program till after I had gotten the Start 8 program.

My nephew also runs Windows 8 Pro and I put in the Classic Shell program for him. I have asked him if he goes into the Metro UI and he told me no. I told him he should so he can have both worlds, he just uses the computer for the internet and nothing else anyway.

But if people have Windows 7 already, and it is a very good OS. They should stay with it. But for the other people that is coming from xp and other OS's, then they can get the Windows 8 or 7.


----------



## AntimatterAsh (Feb 1, 2013)

AlienMenace said:


> I have Windows 8 on my system, and I like it very much. I was coming from Windows XP Pro x64. Which was a pretty good OS also, despite some driver problems early on. Due to fact that is was the first x64 bit OS. And the hardware and software companies wasn't geared up for it, till Vista showed up. Then they started to make the x64 bit drivers and some software for it. I have been around a OS's for a long time. From the DOS days to Windows 3.0. I also have had Windows 95, ME, 2000, XP Pro x86 and mentioned XP Pro x64 was the last one I ran, before getting Windows 8 Pro x64. I also beta tested for both Windows 7 Pro and the (Release Preview) of Windows 8 Pro.
> 
> I also tried out Linix in the past also, boy talk about a learning curve for me. I had learned (UNIX) in the past, far different.
> 
> ...



Isn't everyone forgetting Windows 8 Server...or as it is properly known as "Windows Server 2012"?









If Microsoft think I am going to build a server and then use a tablet or touchscreen to use it, then they do not deserve the time of day to try it.


----------



## spirit (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah I've used it on an HP Gen8... odd to say the least but hey, it still functions as a server OS.


----------

